# Walking contradictions... (Developing your cognitive functions)



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

I know that I am an INTJ. There is no doubt about that. I come up INTJ about 98% of the time. The only other discrepancy is INTP and it is very rare. Not to mention the INTP description is *WAY* off. Also, when I test for shadow type (i.e. answering opposite to the truth) I come up as ESFP 100% of the time. But when I test for cognitive functions, I almost always get a result that is different from what is expected of an INTJ. I'm wondering if this has to do with variations in development. Is it possible to develop your cognitive functions out of order? This seems to be the case for me; otherwise, I must be a typeless walking contradiction. 
These are my results on the Personality Cafe tests. Does anyone else run into the same problem?
*
Your Preferences:*
Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Extroversion (E): | 3.33%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||||| 72.5%
Sensation (S): ||||||| 27.5%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||||||| 71.43%
Perceiving (P): ||||||| 28.57%

*
Your Cognitive Functions:*
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.61
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.93
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.04
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||| 7.925
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||| 1.79
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -1.48

Your *Introverted Thinking (Ti)* is very developed.
Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Intuition (Ni)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Sensation (Se)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Sensation (Si)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Thinking (Te)* is moderate.
Your *Introverted Feeling (Fi)* is moderate.
Your *Extroverted Feeling (Fe)* is poorly developed.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

It seems that the tests with more questions tend to type me accurately, and the tests with less questions always have varied responses. I trust the longer tests and when I look at the cognitive functions, that's justified.

Your Preferences:
Introversion (I): ||||||||||| 45.45%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||| 54.55%

Intuition (N): |||||||||||||||| 64.71%
Sensation (S): ||||||||| 35.29%

Thinking (T): |||||||||||||| 56.67%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||| 43.33%

Judging (J): |||||||||||||| 55.56%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||| 44.44%

If there's one thing every personality test agrees about with me, it's that I'm an N. I think this would suggest N dominance, which means that ENxP or INxJ is more probable. I think I have a well-developed Ti, though, and feel my self-identified type is justified.

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.42
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.45
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.39
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||| 7.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||| 5.58
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||| 3.71

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.

Last time I tested, it said I was ISTP, and I think keys2cognition.com had me ISFP (and pretty much in accurate order!  - and only a week later, Fi is teh inferior!). I guess if I were to simply believe the two test results above, one could suggest I was an ENTP. But you'll see Se as third, and that's part of how some of my previous results worked out. I feel that my world can get more balanced if I can try applying the function, but it's kind of a weakness. I also have to say I usually prefer Ti to Te, so I at least agree with that. Sometimes I wonder if that one is actually well developed (altho tertiary) and is the reason I come up as a T over F on many tests.

Also, I'm either an introverted E or an extroverted I. The self-identified answer I'd give is the latter.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> I know that I am an INTJ. There is no doubt about that. I come up INTJ about 98% of the time. The only other discrepancy is INTP and it is very rare. Not to mention the INTP description is *WAY* off. Also, when I test for shadow type (i.e. answering opposite to the truth) I come up as ESFP 100% of the time. But when I test for cognitive functions, I almost always get a result that is different from what is expected of an INTJ. I'm wondering if this has to do with variations in development. Is it possible to develop your cognitive functions out of order? This seems to be the case for me; otherwise, I must be a typeless walking contradiction.
> These are my results on the Personality Cafe tests. Does anyone else run into the same problem?
> *
> Your Preferences:*
> ...


Well there's a few things going on here. Either you over-identify with the INTJ description (and it really depends on who's INTJ description you are using, because most of them are temperament or behavioral descriptions not psychological). Or the test is not accurately measuring your preferences. Or you don't know as much about yourself as you think you do. In any case, those results would put you more in the ENTJ/ESTJ camp (probably ENTJ) over INTJ and INTP. The reason is that your overall preference is toward Thinking (where an INTJ's overall preference should favor Intuition) and that Feeling is basically disfavored. This is the pattern of an Extraverted Thinking type not an Intuitive. INTJ's pattern should be very strong Intuition and very low Sensation with moderate T/F. 

You're probably an ENTJ who just thinks he's an Introvert (not uncommon extraverts often mistake themselves for introverts).


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, I believe I am a walking contradiction because "I think, therefore I am" is not enough to describe my existence.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

atypeofuser said:


> It seems that the tests with more questions tend to type me accurately, and the tests with less questions always have varied responses. I trust the longer tests and when I look at the cognitive functions, that's justified.
> 
> Your Preferences:
> Introversion (I): ||||||||||| 45.45%
> ...


Again based on those CF scores and your MBTI score you are probably an Intuitive. ENTP would be my guess. Again the pattern here is overall preference toward Intuition, and Sensation as your weakest score. That indicates that you are an Intuitive and because Fe is so low that pretty much takes you out of the INFJ camp.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

All seems to indicate so far that you are more of a dominant thinking type than a dominant intuitive type like INTJ. INTP is the clearest pattern, but then there are also ESTJ, ENTJ, and ISTP that are also primarily T. A lot of the type descriptions are unreliable btw, so I'd recommend looking more at the function patterns that make up those types. Or you are still INTJ and both the tests are underestimating your Ni somehow.... but I still think those others are worth looking into.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My two most used functions in mbti are Ti and Ni. This wasn't taken from a test (I don't trust tests for typing), but from my own analysis over a long period of time, of trying to reconcile this "impossible" combination of two most used functions. I came to the conclusion that the model simply will not fit everyone. I stuck with intp for the most part, and stopped trying to make anymore sense of this flawed model. 

In socionics however, I am comfortably Te, which is different from mbti Te, and my lineup of functions in that model fit.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Promethea said:


> My two most used functions in mbti are Ti and Ni. This wasn't taken from a test (I don't trust tests for typing), but from my own analysis over a long period of time, of trying to reconcile this "impossible" combination of two most used functions. I came to the conclusion that the model simply will not fit everyone. I stuck with intp for the most part, and stopped trying to make anymore sense of this flawed model.
> 
> In socionics however, I am comfortably Te, which is different from mbti Te, and my lineup of functions in that model fit.


I think this speaks to the narrowness of the MBTI type dynamics model where the two auxiliaries have to be differentiated. Of course to Jung it was entirely possible to be Ti+Ni, but MBTI dictates the aux for an Introverted Thinking type must always be Extraverted, but to me I think real life is a little more complex and there are people who don't fit so neatly into MBTI's type dynamics model. I've known people, for instance who seem clearly to be ISFJs but with Te preference (which would make sense under Jung's model, but not under MBTI's). 

But for the purposes of this thread, and not wanting to confuse the OP with a bunch of academia I often just stick with MBTI model for sake of ease.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> But for the purposes of this thread, and not wanting to confuse the OP with a bunch of academia I often just stick with MBTI model for sake of ease.


Or you can just say "I'm a Ni dominant with F auxiliary" and you'll always be right.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Or you can just say "I'm a Ni dominant with F auxiliary" and you'll always be right.


And it would probably more accurately describe the individual than INFJ (because in truth we don't know that the person will always be J-like).


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm... I was going to kind of make a debate about Fe (which actually isn't so much low as it was the last of the moderate functions on the non-ranked list, and is kind of developed), it does show a great Ne over Ni preference, which was kind of the revelation to me.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Promethea said:


> My two most used functions in mbti are Ti and Ni. This wasn't taken from a test (I don't trust tests for typing), but from my own analysis over a long period of time, of trying to reconcile this "impossible" combination of two most used functions. I came to the conclusion that the model simply will not fit everyone. I stuck with intp for the most part, and stopped trying to make anymore sense of this flawed model.
> 
> In socionics however, I am comfortably Te, which is different from mbti Te, and my lineup of functions in that model fit.


I have lost much faith in testing too. After analyzing all types; I am without a doubt INTJ. Of course, I would prefer to be an E. (Most "I"s that I know would agree.) But I'm not. As for the cognitive functions, every test gives me a different order and level of development.

Perhaps I am a chameleon changing types to accommodate different circumstances, when you least expect it! :ninja: 
Boy, that would be fun! :crazy:


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Perhaps I am a chameleon changing types to accommodate different circumstances, when you least expect it!


This is persona, not personality. If you could change personality, you would have to be seriously psychotic...probably to the point of no return.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> I have lost much faith in testing too. After analyzing all types; I am without a doubt INTJ. Of course, I would prefer to be an E. (Most "I"s that I know would agree.) But I'm not. As for the cognitive functions, every test gives me a different order and level of development.
> 
> Perhaps I am a chameleon changing types to accommodate different circumstances, when you least expect it! :ninja:
> Boy, that would be fun! :crazy:


 The problem with a test is it is still just a sample of answers rather than a more direct analysis of what is said and thought, etc. The thing that confuses me is oftentimes I feel that I'm more INFJ because of what I know of it in general and I'm in my mid-20s, and wouldn't that be kind of the right time tertiary to develop? I do care what others think, and sometimes that influences my decisions. ENTP isn't impossible, but it just doesn't seem like the first correct thing, though my more extroverted moments do actually seem more like that.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> This is persona, not personality. If you could change personality, you would have to be seriously psychotic...probably to the point of no return.


I know. That's why I said it would be fun. Normal and sane can get a little boring sometimes. That's why I'd welcome the adventure. :wink:


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

atypeofuser said:


> The problem with a test is it is still just a sample of answers rather than a more direct analysis of what is said and thought, etc. The thing that confuses me is oftentimes I feel that I'm more INFJ because of what I know of it in general and I'm in my mid-20s, and wouldn't that be kind of the right time tertiary to develop? I do care what others think, and sometimes that influences my decisions. ENTP isn't impossible, but it just doesn't seem like the first correct thing, though my more extroverted moments do actually seem more like that.



Well I've learned that the first correct thing is usually the wrong answer. That indicates that the test is typing a persona image (and often people may type themselves the opposite of what they really are because rarely are people looking at it from the perspective of who they are in total, good and bad, or considering the parts of themselves that might be deplorable, which is key to real self-knowledge). Real self-evaluation should give you pause, make you consider things about yourself that you wouldn't normally. I know for me INFJ seemed about the furthest thing from what I thought I would be until I actually sat down and recognized Inferior Se for example and just how much Extraverted Feeling is there, then it became hard to be anything else.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> I know. That's why I said it would be fun. Normal and sane can get a little boring sometimes. That's why I'd welcome the adventure. :wink:


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Lol. Bring it! :ninja:


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

@LiquidLight
Could you help me interpret my results?^^ I finally settled on ENFP a while back, but I've always scored quite high on Fe.



> Your Preferences:
> Introversion (I): ||||||| 26.47%
> Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||||| 73.53%
> 
> ...





> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.68
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||| 7.47
> Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||| 7.1
> ...


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Inky said:


> @LiquidLight
> Could you help me interpret my results?^^ I finally settled on ENFP a while back, but I've always scored quite high on Fe.


Yea that's weird your MBTI scores point toward you being an ENTP where the CF score clearly points toward ENFJ. What's crazier is that Introverted Thinking on the CF test is clearly your lowest preference. Try the Keys2Cognition test if you already haven't.


----------

